# well it hit the fan. damn.



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

for those of you who do not know my story or this ordeal..please read my "when to stop paying child support" thread in this subsection...


arrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I want to scream..shout...stomp my feet. but that would solve NOTHING.

just like I predicted my husbands ex lost it on the first DEMANDING her child support. He told her to go back and read the letter he sent her with her july child support...if anything had changed..ie our son in SCHOOL...then please let him know and he will be happy to send her support.

she lost it. called him an arsehole...a deadbeat dad..and then said.." whatever you arsehole..I will take care of my kids alone...just like I always have!"

OK. wtf???? sorry...you dumped both of them for two years as your bf didnt want them..you actually showed up at our door and said..take these little bastards it is your turn.. they were with us for two years until she lost the bf and started telling the youngest how she missed him..how lonely she was..yup he moved back. eldest moved back when he was 18 because (OMG) we have RULES and she didnt. anyway..my rant. hubby has NEVER in the 17 or so years he has been apart from her...missed a child support (except of course when they lived with us...when it was not applicable) never missed a visitation..LENT the biatch money (with my blessing) just in feb so she wouldnt loose her home...

her (our) eldest son lives HERE with us...we put the roof over his head and the food in his belly although he is 21 and works full time..

SO. how the HELL does she come up with a statement like that to MY HUSBAND. I am mad as hell...spitting nails.

hubby says so what ..let it go...the boys know the truth..but ME...well my claws are out. She said horrible things about the man i love and that pisses me off. I want to scratch her stupid eyes out :rofl: sorry..but just had to vent.

funny ...but anyone can do me wrong and I take it like a fool...but say stuff about my husband or kids and I freak. 

Ok...I need to take a chill pill...

thanks for letting me vent everyone

Lynn


----------

